

Red Bull Stratos Skydive visualized LIVE on a map - jatorre
http://jatorre.github.com/stratos/index.html
See how Felix fall down in real time in a map
======
jatorre
The idea is that as the jump starts, we will see the ground approaching on the
map.

------
vtcraghead
Sweeeet

------
ruthycb
Great

